# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Off the grid documentary with Thomas Massie

## Matt Collins

A documentary that Matt Kibbe put together about Thomas Massie's off the grid home:



https://freethepeople.org/off-the-gr...s-massie-film/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Off the Grid with Thomas Massie

----------


## jllundqu

Unbelievably beautiful!  He is my favorite in Congress, by far.

----------


## shakey1

Outstanding!

----------


## axiomata

Bookmarked for later viewing

----------


## Aratus

Same here!!!

----------


## kona

I am amazed at this man's talents. What a beautiful home.

----------


## Schifference

Yes this is inspirational and Thomas Massie is remarkable but, this is not sustainable on a large scale. Cost prohibitive and every person in the city does not have hundreds or thousands of acres and money to follow their dream. There is a thread someplace that I had noticed regarding money buying liberty. Without money Massie would not be in the position he is in. Every person does not have the ability to reap benefit from AI invention. The world and Thomas Massie need city folk.

----------


## Origanalist

> Yes this is inspirational and Thomas Massie is remarkable but, this is not sustainable on a large scale. Cost prohibitive and every person in the city does not have hundreds or thousands of acres and money to follow their dream. There is a thread someplace that I had noticed regarding money buying liberty. Without money Massie would not be in the position he is in. Every person does not have the ability to reap benefit from AI invention. The world and Thomas Massie need city folk.


Lol, keep telling yourself that. People in the country don't "need" city folk for $#@!.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Awesome documentary.. On multiple levels.




> Lol, keep telling yourself that. People in the country don't "need" city folk for $#@!.


Correct. I don't need them.

PS: I can't see a reason for me to travel to the U.S. apart from tasting some of that Wagyu beef from Thomas.

----------


## jllundqu

I watched and loved the film.  I loves me some Massie.  That said, he's a millionaire and could afford the land, the home, the extremely expensive renovations, etc.  Yes it is inspirational, but it's a pipe dream for the average american.  Hell I make a pretty good living and could never come close to that level of off grid wonderland with cattle, water, solar, etc....

----------


## EBounding

It's crazy that a guy like this actually exists--and is in Congress.

----------

